# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Ηγουμενίτσα [Lukia, Igoumenitsa, Afamia]

## Espresso Venezia

> Many nice old photos of *Corfu* in the wonderful site http://oldkerkyraphoto.blogspot.com/...ax-results=100
> including this one from 1977 showing the ferry boat *Igoumenitsa* at the old harbor.
> Corfu with Igoumenitsa.jpg





> *ΠΟΡΘΜΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ 1963*
> 
> Ο Παπυρος−Λαρους αναφερει διαφορα πορθμεια του 1963 που εξυπηρετουσαν  τις γραμμες Ευβοικου, Κορινθιακου, Ζακυνθου, Ηγουμενιτσας−Κερκυρας,  Θασου−Καλαμωτης, και Σαρωνικου
> ........................
> 
> *ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ*
> (433 τοννοι)
> Πορθμειο απο Ηγουμενιτσα προς Κερκυρα
> ................





> αλλεs δυο φωτο απο το oldcorfuphotos
> kerkyra 2.jpg
> αλλη μια φωτο του 1961 απο την επισκεψη Καραμανλη





> Εδώ βλέπουμε επάνω στο Ηγουμενίτσα, κάτω από την σημαία τον Καραμανλή και δεξιά το Κέρκυρα με Κερκυραίους


Το _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1942_ στη Βρετανία ως πολεμικό αποβατικό, πιθανώς τύπου _LCT Mk2_. Στην χώρα μας ήρθε στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '50, με εγγραφή στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον _Δεκέμβριο 1959_ και αγοράστηκε από την Συρία όπου έφερε το όνομα _AFAMIA_. Θα πρέπει εδώ να αναφέρουμε την μεγάλη πιθανότητα να αγοράστηκαν μαζί με το _ΘΑΛΕΙΑ_ για το οποίο έχουμε γράψει :




> Το _ΘΑΛΕΙΑ_ ήρθε στη χώρα μας το _1959_, όταν και πήρε αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1535_ και αγοράστηκε από την Συρία όπου έφερε το όνομα _EL SAHBA_. Διεγράφη από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια το _1978_ όταν και πουλήθηκε στη Σαουδική Αραβία.
> 
> Κατασκευάστηκε το _1943_ και πρόκειται πιθανότατα για πρώην Βρετανικό πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου LCT Mk2. Να το δούμε σε μία φωτό από τον _Σεπτέμβριο 1968_,
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140000
> _Πηγή : picasa - Χρήστης : mloss_
> 
> και να παρατηρήσουμε τις πολύ μεγάλες ομοιότητες που είχε με ένα άλλο  πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό που δούλεψε επίσης στη χώρα μας, το _ΑΛΙΝΑ της Αιδηψού_.


Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο περισσότερα στοιχεία για το _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ - AFAMIA_, έπεσα επάνω σε αυτή την _παλιά δημοσίευση_ (Δεκέμβριος 1960) από το έντυπο _"The Edinburgh Gazette"_ όπου γίνεται αναφορά για διάσωση (???) πλοίου _LCT_ με όνομα _AFAMIA_ (πρώην SAHBA) τον _Ιούνιο 1959_. Να πρόκειται άραγε για το μετέπειτα (Δεκέμβριο 1959) _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ ???




> *.....for salvage services rendered to Libyan L.C.T. "AFAMIA" (formerly SHAMBA) by H.M.S. WOOLASTON on the 16th to 18th June 1959.....*


To _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ ταξίδεψε για όλα του τα χρόνια στη χώρα μας στη γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας, έως τα τέλη της δεκαετίας '70. Πουλήθηκε το _1981_ σε εταιρεία του Παναμά. 

Να πούμε τέλος, έτσι για την ιστορία, ότι .....συμμετείχε τον _Απρίλη 1968_ στην τελετή καθέλκυσης του _ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ_, μιας και βρισκόταν σε διπλανό ναυπηγείο, όπως μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε σε _αυτή τη φωτό_ που έχει παραθέσει ο _Ellinis_. 

_Σημ._ Παράθεση στοιχείων σε συνεργασία με τον _Εμμανουήλ_ και τον καλό φίλο _Α.Μ._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε αυτό το σημερινό ποστ του _Ellinis_,




> Το ΝΕΟΦΥΤΟΣ είχε  ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 στην Αγγλία και πριν αγοραστεί από Έλληνες το 1960  ονομαζόταν ΗΑΜΑ _υπό σημαία Συρίας (για την ακρίβεια Ηνωμένης Αραβικής Δημοκρατίας όπως ονομαζόταν τότε η ομοσπονδία Συρίας-Λιβύης-Αιγύπτου)_


βρίσκεται κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα  (για να μην πω βεβαιότητα) η απάντηση στο γιατί ενώ -όπως είχα αναφέρει στο πρώτο ποστ που άνοιξε το παρόν θέμα- το _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ το "αγοράσαμε" από την _Συρία_, στην δημοσίευση από το έντυπο _"The Edinburgh Gazette"_ το πλοίο _AFAMIA_ που "διεσώθει" τον Ιούνιο 1959 αναφέρεται ως _Λιβυκό_.




> Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο περισσότερα στοιχεία για το _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ - AFAMIA_, έπεσα επάνω σε αυτή την _παλιά δημοσίευση_ (Δεκέμβριος 1960) από το έντυπο _"The Edinburgh Gazette"_ όπου γίνεται αναφορά για διάσωση (???) πλοίου _LCT_ με όνομα _AFAMIA_ (πρώην SAHBA) τον _Ιούνιο 1959_. Να πρόκειται άραγε για το μετέπειτα (Δεκέμβριο 1959) _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				.....for salvage services rendered _to Libyan L.C.T. "AFAMIA"_  (formerly SHAMBA) by H.M.S. WOOLASTON on the 16th to 18th June 1959.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το φιλμ του Τεγοπουλου (Κλακ Φιλμς) _Κάποτε Κλαίνε και οι Δυνατοί_ - (1967)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g228dqOQv3U εχει μια πανδαισια επιβατηγων πλοιων, πορθμειων, ρυμουλκων, κλπ, αναμεσα στα οποια και το *Ζακυνθος* σε ναυπηγειο... που ανηκει στον Νικο Ξανθοπουλο.  Αξιζει τον κοπο φιλε Espresso Venezia να δεις το φιλμ καλα και να μας πεις ποιο ειναι το αλλο "ανφας" που δεν βλεπουμε το ονομα του, καθως και το ναυπηγουμενο και ατελειωτο πορθμειο...





> Αν και θα το δω οπωσδήποτε ολόκληρο το  φιλμ αγαπητέ φίλε, η απάντηση για το πορθμείο "ανφάς" δίπλα στο _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ_ είναι πολύ εύκολη. Είναι σαφέστατα το _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_.


Θησαυρός κυριολεκτικά αποδείχτηκε η ανακάλυψη της ταινίας του 1967 από τον κ. Πέππα. Να δούμε το _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ σε δύο ακόμα καλύτερα screenshots.

_ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_
Perama_1967_3.jpg

Perama_1967_2.jpg
_Πέραμα - 1967_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Θησαυρός κυριολεκτικά αποδείχτηκε η ανακάλυψη της ταινίας του 1967 από τον κ. Πέππα. Να δούμε το _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ σε δύο ακόμα καλύτερα screenshots.
> 
> _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_
> Perama_1967_3.jpg
> 
> Perama_1967_2.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 1967_


Πολυ καλη αποκαλυψη...

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτή τη παντοφλίτσα μου φαίνεται οτι την καταράστηκαν να μην έχει μια φωτογραφία της προκοπής  :Rolleyes New: 

igoumenitsa.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παλαιότερα υπήρχε στο φόρουμ (δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιό θέμα, και δεν μπορώ να την... ξετρουπώξω !!!) μία αρκετά όμορφη φωτό του πλοίου, στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας και τραβηγμένη από κάπως ψηλά, όπου και φαινόταν ολόκληρο. Αν μάλιστα θυμάμαι καλά την είχε ανεβάσει ο φίλος CORFU.

----------


## Ellinis

Η θέα από τη γέφυρα του ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ (όπως μας μαρτυράει η σχεδία). Κρίνοντας από το πανώ απέναντι, πρέπει να είμαστε στο 1974.

igoumenitsa.jpg

----------


## a.molos

> Η θέα από τη γέφυρα του ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ (όπως μας μαρτυράει η σχεδία). Κρίνοντας από το πανώ απέναντι, πρέπει να είμαστε στο 1974.
> 
> igoumenitsa.jpg


 Παιδική  ανάμνηση . Αυτή την κάρτα  την είχα αγοράσει από βιβλιοπωλείο, μαθητής στο δημοτικό, και κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησα την συλλογή μου!

----------


## npapad

Στοιχεία για το ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ από τον Lloyd's Register 1974-75 και το αρχείο μου.
Details about EGOUMENITSA from the 1974-75 Lloyd's Register and my archive.

EGOUMENITSA, reg. at Piraeus (date 22-12-1959) (off. no 1559), call sign SWGE, IMO 5098258. Built 1942 (UK), 522 gt. 59,86 m X 9,24 m. 2 Oil Engines 2SA each 8 cyl, 750 BHP (made and fitted in 1960) ZUT Zgoda (Poland). Owners : Porthmia Ellados E.P.E. 
Sold in 1980 and renamed LUKIA (Panama Flag)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε μου επιτέλους μαθαίνουμε το ΙΜΟ number του _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ (χρόνια το έψαχνα), και μέσω αυτού το όνομα_ LUKIA_ με το οποίο συνέχισε να δραστηριοποιείται μετά την διαγραφή του από τα ελληνικά νηολόγια.

Με τις διαστάσεις του δε, _59,86 m X 9,24 m_, ερχόμαστε πολύ κοντά στην πιθανότητα ως αποβατικό να ήταν του τύπου _Mk3_ (για να ήταν Mk2 θα έπρεπε να είχε δεχτεί επιμήκυνση δέκα μέτρων).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία με το _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ στην παλιά Ηγουμενίτσα, από το tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr. 

Igoumenitsa_.jpg
_Πηγή : tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ* σε βιντεο χρονολογουμενο ως 1960
http://www.aylonfilmarchives.com/ayl...em.html?id=908

Hg.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ στην Κέρκυρα που είχε ανεβάσει παλιότερα ο φίλος Corfu και χάθηκε στα προβλήματα του σέρβερ αλλά βρέθηκε ξανά στο προφίλ του στο Φβ.

Ηγουμενιτσα.jpg

----------

